# Suggestions for a friend who wants to upgrade his 2 channel stereo system to a Home Theater system.



## sgate20000 (Feb 7, 2010)

One of my friends has an excellent 2 channel system, and he is thinking about upgrading the system to incorporate home theater into it.

His system can be seen here (I must say his system really rocks!):
http://www.theavlink.com/viewvs.php?id=9

Any suggestions about how he could do this most effectively. What components would your recommend that would go with his system? What sort of rear and side speakers should he look at getting?

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!

Thx.
:help:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Suggestions for a friend who wants to upgrade his 2 channel stereo system to a Home Theater syst*

Hello,
Given your friend is using Parasound Amplification and Preamplifier, I would add a Halo A51 5 Channel Amplifier and Parasound has a forthcoming Surround Sound Processor(SSP). There are many other choices in SSP including Onkyo's PR-SC886P or Emotiva new SSP.

This leaves adding the matching Soliloquy Center Channel and Surround Speakers to his existing pair of Towers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Suggestions for a friend who wants to upgrade his 2 channel stereo system to a Home Theater syst*

I myself am using 
a tube amp for 2 channel stereo listening 
incorporated into my NAD home theater pre-outs on the back, for bluray tv,watching,. 


I f I was him I would stick with soliliqy all around to ,match timber,, 
rears center ,, 
sub whatever he likes and depending on budget which way to go with reciever or seperates 

arcam ,nad marantz,dENON. 

Does that help?


----------



## Toby Jack (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: Suggestions for a friend who wants to upgrade his 2 channel stereo system to a Home Theater syst*

That's an awesome setup. He should leave that has a dedicated music room and start a home theater room somewhere else in the house (if there is an extra room that would work.) It has been said that lower quality speakers matter less for movies than they do music. Maybe he could use slightly cheaper equipment to build his home theater setup.

Just a thought.


----------

